# Knicks get Randolph. Hahahha.



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Hilarious! For Frye. Curry + Randolph. Softest duo in NBA history. Watch Curry's numbers nose dive this year.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

**** you Paxson


----------



## p_s (Jul 21, 2004)

let's go get Channing Frye for chips


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

he is going to get in a little trouble in NYC


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

eymang said:


> **** you Paxson


Players who don't pass and don't play defense do NOT play on this team. Sorry.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

eymang said:


> **** you Paxson


we dont have the contracts needed to make these kinds of moves.


----------



## derf (Jul 2, 2006)

There's a shock.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

This can't be true.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

DengNabbit said:


> we dont have the contracts needed to make these kinds of moves.


Correct. We don't have huge overpaid contracts to dump our garbage and pick up somebody elses.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Those two don't play defense but we don't have anyone that can score on them either.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

NY is working to put together the all-time No-defense, no share basketball team. 

This is a true test of the idea that low post scoring and selfish play in general is the most important element in the game. If it is, NY should win it all, hands down.

But more than likely they will win 33 games or less. IT just added significantly more fissile material to a team whose personalities were already near critical mass.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

You got to be F'FIN KIDDING ME!!!

F you Pax... F you.

AND THEY GOT RID OF FRANCIS.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

McBulls said:


> NY is working to put together the all-time No-defense, no share basketball team.
> 
> This is a true test of the idea that low post scoring and selfish play in general is the most important element in the game. If it is, NY should win it all, hands down.
> 
> But more than likely they will win 33 games or less. IT just added significantly more fissile material to a team whose personalities were already near critical mass.


That no defense team is going to kick our *** up front all night.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Bulls42 said:


> Those two don't play defense but we don't have anyone that can score on them either.


Considering guards can score on Curry, Deng, Hinrich and Gordon will be driving the hoop relentlessly on the Knicks.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

lougehrig said:


> Considering guards can score on Curry, Deng, Hinrich and Gordon will be driving the hoop relentlessly on the Knicks.


Considering how Wallace and whoever else up front for the Bulls cant even guard an average offensive big man, Curry and Zach will be scoring at will against the Bulls.


----------



## Ragingbull33 (Apr 10, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> You got to be F'FIN KIDDING ME!!!
> 
> F you Pax... F you.
> 
> AND THEY GOT RID OF FRANCIS.



we need a post scorer bad, that being said having two of the best post scorers in the league doesnt work...

this is bad trade for the blazers, they need a sf


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> this is bad trade for the blazers, they need a sf


Lets trade them one for Frye!


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> That no defense team is going to kick our *** up front all night.


Actually I like the chances of Wallace, Noah and Thomas in reducing the scoring efficiency of Curry and Randolph. We will kick their *** on the boards. Our front line may even outscore them with putbacks and tap-ins. Meanwhile, NYs offense grinds to a mind-numbing halt while they wait for their two lumbering black holes to take position on every possession.

On the defensive end... Forget it.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

This is honestly the last thing the Knicks needed. I like how IT was talking about freeing up cap space and being fiscally responsible...well that is out the window now.

Knicks have brought it another guy who NEEDS the ball in his hands at all times. Did IT discover a new rule that allows two balls at once on the court? 

I will admit, i would have liked Randolph on this team. The difference between the Knicks and Bulls is that Randolph would have been surrounded with players that would protect his deficiencies and accent his positives.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Ragingbull33 said:


> we need a post scorer bad, that being said having two of the best post scorers in the league doesnt work...
> 
> this is bad trade for the blazers, they need a sf


I dont think its a great trade for the Knicks, but its a terrible non move on the Bulls part, Zach was everything the Bulls needed and they could have goten him. Eddy Curry does the bulk of his scoring in like the first 6 minutes of a game, I think they will have no problem at all upfront, I still think the Knicks need a pass first PG and a good defensive SG.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

McBulls said:


> Actually I like the chances of Wallace, Noah and Thomas in reducing the scoring efficiency of Curry and Randolph. We will kick their *** on the boards. Our front line may even outscore them with putbacks and tap-ins. Meanwhile, NYs offense grinds to a mind-numbing halt while they wait for their two lumbering black holes to take position on every possession.


Oh please stop drinking the kool-aide... Wallace could not guard ANY average offensive big man all year, Tyrus Thomas cannot guard and stay away from Foul Trouble and Noah is just a rookie. Wallace is a shell of his old self.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

McBulls said:


> Actually I like the chances of Wallace, Noah and Thomas in reducing the scoring efficiency of Curry and Randolph. We will kick their *** on the boards. Our front line may even outscore them with putbacks and tap-ins. Meanwhile, NYs offense grinds to a mind-numbing halt while they wait for their *two lumbering black holes* to take position on every possession.


And that is what this comes down to. David Lee was what they needed to surround Eddy with. A guy who rebounds who can provide energy andn do the little things. THey should have looked for a wing player if they were going to make a trade.

Now they have two guys who are about carbon copies of each other who take a team out of their offense. Both Eddy and Randolph will need touches and shots to get warmed-up...how will that work out now?

The Bulls front-court will totally dominant that group. Imagine the Knicks tryign to guard a screen and roll? Rebounding? puh-lease


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

step said:


> Lets trade them one for Frye!


Yup, anyone think we could s&t Nocioni for Frye? Portland is all of a sudden an incredibly appealing destination to a free agent still in his 20s.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> Considering how Wallace and whoever else up front for the Bulls cant even guard an average offensive big man, Curry and Zach will be scoring at will against the Bulls.


So we gave up 43.53% FG (2nd best in the NBA) and 93.8 ppg (6th best in the NBA) and somehow four time NBA defensive player of the year Ben Wallace can't guard Curry or Randolph? Really? Don't understand your point.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

lougehrig said:


> So we gave up 43.53% FG (2nd best in the NBA) and 93.8 ppg (6th best in the NBA) and somehow four time NBA defensive player of the year Ben Wallace can't guard Curry or Randolph? Really? Don't understand your point.


Its called good team defense, Kirk Hinrich, Luol Deng and Ben Gordon are solid defenders. You must have not watched games where Wallace was dong whipped by Mikki Moore, getting pushed around by Jason Maxiell and struggling to defend anyone with a jumpshot.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Yup, anyone think we could s&t Nocioni for Frye? Portland is all of a sudden an incredibly appealing destination to a free agent still in his 20s.


That would be a great trade to be made. Hopefully Portland is willing to part with Frye for Noc.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

The question now becomes if Ben takes Eddy who guards Zach. That tandem can do some damage as teams who have superstar frontline player can no longer rest him.the amount of ft attempts that team will possibly shoot is staggering.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

TRUTHHURTS said:


> The question now becomes if Ben takes Eddy who guards Zach. That tandem can do some damage as teams who have superstar frontline player can no longer rest him.the amount of ft attempts that team will possibly shoot is staggering.


Does it matter? Have you ever seen Eddy pass the ball? Have you ever seen Randolph pass the ball?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Portland is starting to look scary good. 

They have size, scoring and now they have Rudy Fernadez. 

This Randolph trade is great for Portland.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Oh please stop drinking the kool-aide... Wallace could not guard ANY average offensive big man all year.



Right, except for shutting down Shaq in the Miami series. Give me a break.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

lougehrig said:


> Does it matter? Have you ever seen Eddy pass the ball? Have you ever seen Randolph pass the ball?


No but they are unguardable 1 vs 1 in the low post . So why do they have to pass if no one can guard them ? Who will you double off of on that team now ? The rule changes cater to them and it will be a long parade to the ft line for those guys regardless of if they pass or not.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> Its called good team defense, Kirk Hinrich, Luol Deng and Ben Gordon are solid defenders. You must have not watched games where Wallace was dong whipped by Mikki Moore, getting pushed around by Jason Maxiell and struggling to defend anyone with a jumpshot.


So our points given up dropped from 97.2 ppg to 93.8 ppg with the addition of Ben Wallace? Not seeing your point still. Wallace is suppose to guard PF and C simultaneously?


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

TRUTHHURTS said:


> No but they are unguardable 1 vs 1 in the low post . So why do they have to pass if no one can guard them ? Who will you double off of on that team now ? The rule changes cater to them and it will be a long parade to the ft line for those guys regardless of if they pass or not.


The Bulls have GREAT off-the-ball defenders coming from teh weakside in Noah, Thomas, and Wallace. 

You might see this game as 1-on-1, but the Bulls play a team defense with quick rotations and help defense that make it easier to contain the likes of Curry and Randolph.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Right, except for shutting down Shaq in the Miami series. Give me a break.


LOL oh yeah the Great Shaq was stopped by Wallace.. LOL please Shaq was injured and he made like some of the dumbest fouls in the history of the NBA playoffs, he took himself out of the game.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

lougehrig said:


> So our points given up dropped from 97.2 ppg to 93.8 ppg with the addition of Ben Wallace? Not seeing your point still. Wallace is suppose to guard PF and C simultaneously?


Wallace is being paid ALOT, almost superstar money to be the best defender in the NBA.. He was not the best defender in the league not even close. The Bulls as a team are a good defensive team even without Wallace.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

remlover said:


> The Bulls have GREAT off-the-ball defenders coming from teh weakside in Noah, Thomas, and Wallace.
> 
> You might see this game as 1-on-1, but the Bulls play a team defense with quick rotations and help defense that make it easier to contain the likes of Curry and Randolph.


You just cant defend 2 great post scorers, I dont think the Bulls can do it especially with long distance treats in Crawford and Starbury. The Bulls will take advantage of the Knicks front defense but the Knicks will also take advantage of the Bulls upfront as well. I just would have liked to seen Zach in a bulls uni where he would be a better fit.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> LOL oh yeah the Great Shaq was stopped by Wallace.. LOL please Shaq was injured and he made like some of the dumbest fouls in the history of the NBA playoffs, he took himself out of the game.


It was still Wallace's chin that was at the recieving end of a number of those dumb fouls. That has to count for something.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Has it occured to anyone that Z-Bo may not start alongside Curry??

Lets face it,Z-Bo is leaps and bounds better than Frye and only 2 years older..And to dump francis as well??


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

remlover said:


> The Bulls have GREAT off-the-ball defenders coming from teh weakside in Noah, Thomas, and Wallace.
> 
> You might see this game as 1-on-1, but the Bulls play a team defense with quick rotations and help defense that make it easier to contain the likes of Curry and Randolph.


Exactly but the defense is also based on a lot of fronting of the post with weakside help coming.Its based on the fact that most teams dont have scorers at the C and PF position. On most teams one of those positions scores and the other one is a role playing position.

I dont doubt our veteran defenders but our defense is already stretched as it is in terms of how much we help.We cant guard Curry straight up so how are we gonna manage if PJ doesnt come back because I dont think Tyrus can manage Randolph straight up either. If PJ comes back ill feel much better about our chances of containing them.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

L.O.B said:


> It was still Wallace's chin that was at the recieving end of a number of those dumb fouls. That has to count for something.


I have to agree with that lol.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

truth said:


> Has it occured to anyone that Z-Bo may not start alongside Curry??
> 
> Lets face it,Z-Bo is leaps and bounds better than Frye and only 2 years older..And to dump francis as well??


Do you even see Francis starting in Portland?


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> You just cant defend 2 great post scorers, I dont think the Bulls can do it especially with long distance treats in Crawford and Starbury. The Bulls will take advantage of the Knicks front defense but the Knicks will also take advantage of the Bulls upfront as well. I just would have liked to seen Zach in a bulls uni where he would be a better fit.


I echo your sentiments that i would have loved Zach on this team as he is a better fit. Crawford is a long distance chucker who is streaky at best. He doesn't shoot at a 45% clip that makes it impossible for defenders to leave him....the same with Marbury. 

Just because its an upgrade over a player doesn't make it an upgrade for the team. Trading for Rashard Lewis would have been more ideal as he can play the 3 (a huge need for the Knicks).
Curry and Zach might not start but both will get 30+mpg, thus they will be on the court a large amount of the time.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

For Zeke, this is the same exact move as aquiring Francis on top of Marbury. Only this time its Randolph on top of Curry 
Same. Exact. Move.

And I assume Zeke will recycle the ole "So crazy it just might work" line


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> You just cant defend 2 great post scorers,


not if they get to play with 2 balls of course not. Which I am assuming the Knicks will be allowed to play with.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> You just cant defend 2 great post scorers, I dont think the Bulls can do it especially with long distance treats in Crawford and Starbury. The Bulls will take advantage of the Knicks front defense but the Knicks will also take advantage of the Bulls upfront as well. I just would have liked to seen Zach in a bulls uni where he would be a better fit.


You either play way too much NBA Live, have never played basketball at all, or are Isiah Thomas. How does Zach Randolph fit on the Bulls? A slow, short PF who gives less than maximum effort is perfect for a team that likes to get up and down, moves the ball, and is short on the front line, and is on a team full of guys who work their asses off. Good call. I'm sure that'll work out really well. 

Meanwhile, the Knicks will play absolutely no defense, their offense will consist of: 

-Dump down to Curry or Randolph
-double team comes
-turnover or pass out to Crawford
-missed 3 by Crawford

Second, as I said in the draft thread, you don't put two guys who both need the low block to score on the same team. If the Knicks were serious about putting together a basketball team, they would have traded for a power forward who can step out and hit a 15-ft J, rebounds, and plays defense. Not the PF version of Eddy Curry.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

remlover said:


> I echo your sentiments that i would have loved Zach on this team as he is a better fit. Crawford is a long distance chucker who is streaky at best. He doesn't shoot at a 45% clip that makes it impossible for defenders to leave him....the same with Marbury.
> 
> Just because its an upgrade over a player doesn't make it an upgrade for the team. Trading for Rashard Lewis would have been more ideal as he can play the 3 (a huge need for the Knicks).
> Curry and Zach might not start but both will get 30+mpg, thus they will be on the court a large amount of the time.


I actually like what Isiah is thinking at the 3, hes got Balkman who is a very good defender and rebounder, he just got Chandler who is athletic enough to make plays happen at the 3.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> For Zeke, this is the same exact move as aquiring Francis on top of Marbury. Only this time its Randolph on top of Curry
> Same. Exact. Move.
> 
> And I assume Zeke will recycle the ole "So crazy it just might work" line


Ridiculous statement...Francis was on the steady decline,as where Zbo is a beast..Secondly,Zbo has an excellent mid range game..Last but not least,Frye was not going to beat out Lee for the starting job..It was a no brainer.He can come off the bench if need be


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

fleetwood macbull said:


> For Zeke, this is the same exact move as aquiring Francis on top of Marbury. Only this time its Randolph on top of Curry
> Same. Exact. Move.
> 
> And I assume Zeke will recycle the ole "So crazy it just might work" line


I would have to say no to that one because over the last couple of years Randoplh has developed a really good midrange jumpshot.He has essentially developed into a high post player who you could move to the low post when Curry leaves the game .From most of the games Ive seen him play he shoots ftline extended jumpshots although we all know he has post skills . 

I think its possible you could see a lot of high/low offense being ran with the left handed Randolph at the high post.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> Wallace is being paid ALOT, almost superstar money to be the best defender in the NBA.. He was not the best defender in the league not even close. The Bulls as a team are a good defensive team even without Wallace.


Second team all defensive last year. He's a shell? I guess you should call Skiles and Paxson because last I checked he's a key piece to our championship hopes for the next 3 years. Who do you want us to get instead? Nazr Mohammed? Randolph Morris? Oberto? Don't undervalue what Wallace brings to the floor.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

TRUTHHURTS said:


> I would have to say no to that one because over the last couple of years Randoplh has developed a really good midrange jumpshot.He has essentially developed into a high post player who you could move to the low post when Curry leaves the game .From most of the games Ive seen him play he shoots ftline extended jumpshots although we all know he has post skills .
> 
> I think its possible you could see a lot of high/low offense being ran with the left handed Randolph at the high post.


Well said..And take a look at the Portland boards responce...they went from expecting Richard Jefferson to getting Frye and Francis..Great trade by Zeke..


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

lougehrig said:


> Second team all defensive last year. He's a shell? I guess you should call Skiles and Paxson because last I checked he's a key piece to our championship hopes for the next 3 years. Who do you want us to get instead? Nazr Mohammed? Randolph Morris? Oberto? Don't undervalue what Wallace brings to the floor.


You know what... for what we are paying Wallace yeah Maybe I would rather have Nazr at a much lower price.. atleast then it keeps us financially open for future FA signings. I dint undervalue what Wallace brought us to the floor, my biggest mistake was believeing that we were getting the same player that he was on the Pistons.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

TRUTHHURTS said:


> I would have to say no to that one because over the last couple of years Randoplh has developed a really good midrange jumpshot.He has essentially developed into a high post player who you could move to the low post when Curry leaves the game .From most of the games Ive seen him play he shoots ftline extended jumpshots although we all know he has post skills .
> 
> I think its possible you could see a lot of high/low offense being ran with the left handed Randolph at the high post.


sidestepping the question that neither player does any offensive role playing without the ball.....
considering the ball is dead as soon as either Curry of Randoph touches it, there is no high low without a pass. How do you play hoops with a black hole and a turnover machine both on the floor at once?


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

fleetwood macbull said:


> sidestepping the question that neither player does any offensive role playing without the ball.....
> considering the ball is dead as soon as either Curry of Randoph touches it, there is no high low without a pass. How do you play hoops with a black hole and a turnover machine both on the floor at once?



Well you described them both as being the same player now you are saying they are not ? 

60% of Randolphs shots are jumpers and 60% of Currys are dunks or layups so the offensive similarities are a little exaggerated .

I guess I can always put on the blinders and only speak about the negatives of a players game but saying that because Randolph didnt pass to Pryzbilla or Outlaw that he wont pass to Curry or marbury is a stretch because in the nba talent recognizes talent.I think Randolphs agent will be all over him about how huge of a chance he has to set the record straight and make even more money in a major market.It really is a wait and see with him. As for Eddy and his turnovers how many do nash or lebron average ? the list goes on .The question becomes does Currys strengths outweigh his weaknesses and I would say the scale started tipping in favor of yes last year but can he continue to move it remains to be seen.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> LOL oh yeah the Great Shaq was stopped by Wallace.. LOL please Shaq was injured and he made like some of the dumbest fouls in the history of the NBA playoffs, he took himself out of the game.



What was his injury?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

TRUTHHURTS said:


> Well you described them both as being the same player now you are saying they are not ?
> 
> 60% of Randolphs shots are jumpers and 60% of Currys are dunks or layups so the offensive similarities are a little exaggerated .
> 
> I guess I can always put on the blinders and only speak about the negatives of a players game but saying that because Randolph didnt pass to Pryzbilla or Outlaw that he wont pass to Curry or marbury is a stretch because in the nba talent recognizes talent.I think Randolphs agent will be all over him about how huge of a chance he has to set the record straight and make even more money in a major market.It really is a wait and see with him. As for Eddy and his turnovers how many do nash or lebron average ? the list goes on .The question becomes does Currys strengths outweigh his weaknesses and I would say the scale started tipping in favor of yes last year but can he continue to move it remains to be seen.


i didn't say they were the same player any more than I said Marbury and Francis were the same player. Both pairs work against the other individual in the pair because they all need the ball to be effective together, They aint complimentary whatsoever.
And they are all one trick ponies anyways


----------



## JackFinn (Feb 28, 2007)

fleetwood macbull said:


> considering the ball is dead as soon as either Curry of Randoph touches it, there is no high low without a pass. How do you play hoops with a black hole and a turnover machine both on the floor at once?


+1,000 on the 2 black holes thing...

curry's going to suffer from this. no way do stephon and jamal do that much 'feeding'


----------



## synthdogg (Jul 14, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> What was his injury?


Age? :yay: :lol:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I love this trade so much I wish we had the Knicks pick next year.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

Well, I don't have a great understanding of the cosmos. However, I think when two black holes collide, it isn't pretty.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Zeke wants what he thinks Pax wants.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

In a vaccuum, this trade is fantastic for both teams.

If Francis can play, portland has its PG. They gave up a big salary for a big salary, but a position they were too deep at for a position they need a guy to step up at.

The Knicks got rid of a guy who was mostly useless for them for a player who is young and can clearly score and rebound. He's going to be just fine next to Curry. And oh yeah, the Bulls absolutely had problems with Detroit and their array of big men.

The trade is not in a vaccuum, however. The Knicks showed last year, and in this year's draft, that Thomas is a shrewd evaluator of draft talent. They imrproved their win total last season by playing those young guys a lot. I expect the draftees are going to help them to more victories, likewise. 

Adding ZBo to the mix can only help.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Strange trade for the Knicks. They got the best player of the deal, but Zach playing next to Curry is a head scratcher. But, they got the best player in the deal and managed to get rid of a player in Francis that they had to get rid of.

Its frustrating to see very good scoring 4s and big 2s changing hands and the Bulls sitting on the sidelines. 

Curry would be a great piece to what the Bulls are trying to do here....as would Randolph.

Oh well. Small ball and inept scoring big men it is!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I don't have time to read this whole thread, but I must say it'll be entertaining to see Randolph and Curry share the basketball floor. I don't think it'll work, but still interesting.

For one, imagine the TURNOVERS! Randolph and Curry, I think, have been the 2 worst turnover prone players in the entire NBA. Their assist-per-turnover ratios are atrocious.

Second, both are somewhat of a black hole offensively. And of course, neither plays much defense nor hustles.

Of course, if it works then you're looking at quite a load on offense. Not sure I see it though.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Hilarious Stat, credit to DougThonus 



DougThonus said:


> That could be summed up by this stat: Tyrus Thomas blocks more than 50% more shots in 13 minutes than Curry + Randolph do in a combined 70 minutes.


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

There was a thread in the Portland forum not too long ago about a propsed Gordon for Randolph trade and most of the Blazers fans thought that if that's the best they could get they would rather keep Zach.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Snake said:


> There was a thread in the Portland forum not too long ago about a propsed Gordon for Randolph trade and most of the Blazers fans thought that if that's the best they could get they would rather keep Zach.
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


+1

I do think PTL was wise in this trade. Very Wise. I'm surprised they didn't get rid of Miles along with ZBo and take back a guy like Jerome James. I personally would because you have cleaned the image of the franchise in two years.

Franchise will be cut I hear. Nichols went to NYK along in the trade. Solid pick up for NY there as he is a great 3pt shooter.

Portland added Fernandez, Green, McRoberts, and Fyre on draft night in addition to the best big man. Add that to Roy, LMA, Sergio, and Jack. Wow.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

I agree with Chris Sheridan: The Knicks now have probably the best low-post tandem in the East now, and teams will not be able to double-team instantly against Eddy Curry as they did last season because they'll have to respect Zach. 

We better get Gasol or I will be pissed.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

If Curry and Zach give the Knicks early leads I would hate to be the other team when the Knicks bring in super defensive subs in Balkman and David Lee those guys are vacums.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

lougehrig said:


> Hilarious! For Frye. Curry + Randolph. Softest duo in NBA history. Watch Curry's numbers nose dive this year.


Not softer than Frye + Curry.

Randolph and Curry may be lousy defenders, but it's going to be brutal defending two guys like that on the block for 48 minutes.

Not to mention they got Randolph pretty much for free.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Bulls42 said:


> We better get Gasol or I will be pissed.


Gasol will only get beat up by those two. I compared it earlier to Rocky taking on Clubber Lang and his big brother at the same time.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

All I know, is that teams will just attack Curry and Randolph constantly when they're in the game together. Neither of them is a shotblocker, and both are slow on rotations. Isiah will have his hands full trying to get them to play defense.

I'm really not too frightened by this trade. David Lee is the scariest guy on their frontcourt by a longshot (he was their MVP last season, IMO). Having Randolph around will keep Lee off the floor. Not a bad thing for opponents. 

Offensively, I still think the turnovers will be disgusting. Either way, I'm glad I can root against the Knicks for the fun of it now, and not just for the draft pick.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

You guys are making Channing Frye out to be Ben Wallace in his prime..Ny's defense got no worse with the addition of Randolph,but they did pick up a guy who should put up 25 and 10 in the east...

The Knicks front line just got immeasurably better.If Nichols turns out to be a player,they had one hell of a night..


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

truth said:


> You guys are making Channing Frye out to be Ben Wallace in his prime..Ny's defense got no worse with the addition of Randolph,but they did pick up a guy who should put up 25 and 10 in the east...
> 
> The Knicks front line just got immeasurably better.If Nichols turns out to be a player,they had one hell of a night..


Why would being in the East have any impact on his scoring average? If anything, I see Randolph scoring less. The Knicks have several more shot-takers than the Blazers had.

I think it's highly unlikely that Randolph & Curry combine to score more than 40 ppg (in reality, I think it'll be closer to 35 ppg). You can't just say one guys scored 23, the other scored 19, so therefore they'll score 42. They will most certainly take touches away from each other, and I don't see how their games compliment each other at all. David Lee is a far better fit next to Curry.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

What's the over/under on how many games it takes for Randolph and Nano-Nate to get into it?


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> What's the over/under on how many games it takes for Randolph and Nano-Nate to get into it?


Totally forgot about Nano-Nate! I'd be willing to put some money down on this too!


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

I HATE the Knicks, and wanted NO PART of Randolph, but all of this ridicule is, well, premature, unkind and kinda classless. 

Oh yeah, I also don't like IT, but have to admire anyone who can GM a squad that tops the league in payroll, is consistently bad and yet he keeps his job...great stuff.

Personally, I'm content to wait and see...but I am looking to have a Knicks-LOL party in February.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Zach’s large contract will haunt the Knicks for years to come. Next year he’ll make a little over $13M, and it escalates to $17M in 2011. New York could have conceivably been under the cap in 2009, but notions of signing a free agent have now gone out the window for 4 years.
> --
> Isiah Thomas makes the same mistakes over and over again. He sacrifices young talent (sometimes in the form of draft picks) for overpriced players who show little aptitude on the defensive end. As a friend remarked, Thomas seems to be a fantasy basketball GM, getting players who have flashy offensive per-game numbers with little thought of how they fit together. Unfortunately, New York needs an NBA GM with a cohesive plan on building a team.


http://www.knickerblogger.net/?p=552



> So setting aside for now the inconvenient truths that Randolph comes with a huge contract and a history of jail time and punching opponents and teammates alike… he may not be as poor a fit on the court for the Knicks as you thought on first glance. Now, if we could just trade Eddy Curry for Tyrus Thomas and Joakim Noah, then we’d really be cooking.


http://www.knickerblogger.net/?p=553


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Finally a thread that will be laughing with many blazer fans when the Knicks unexpectedly realize there is only 1 ball to go around between Randolph and Curry.

Not to mention Crawford too.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Reached late last night, Stephon Marbury was ecstatic by the deal, realizing their offensive potential.
> 
> “It’s finally happening,” Marbury said. “It’s finally happening. God’s plan is working.”


http://www.nypost.com/seven/06292007/sports/knicks/zach_exchange_knicks_marc_berman.htm


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

IT = God?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

NY will be better. They may approach .500. Randolph and Curry will be hard to guard! With Marbury and Crawford and Richardson shooting from the outside, they will score a lot of points. Add a healthy Jeffries and they will be a nice team. 

That being said, teams will score a lot against them as well.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Isaiah is reportedly dangling Curry as bait for KG...


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm sure Joakim can handle Randolph just fine with his advantage in height (and hair). Ben Wallace isn't a 4-time DPOY for nothin' so he should still be able to handle Eddy Curry.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

As a hardcore Blazer fan I have some strongly mixed feelings about the Zach trade.

There is some speculation that a back-end part of the deal is Malik Rose for Darius Miles, and this will be announced in ~10 days once Rose's exercised player option becomes official. Theses players salaries are fairly close except Miles has 1 extra year at $9mil. That doesn't really hurt the Knicks, and may be a bonus because there is a very slight chance Miles can come back from his micro-fracture surgery and contribute. If not the Knicks don't give a crap about that one year at $9 mil. But for us Blazers we will have some serious cap room in the summer of '09, that along with the "cleaning of the image" seems to be the positives of the Zach deal. Also the Rudy Fernandez pick (#23) appears to be contingent on the NY deal as well, because the ZBo deal gave the Blazers a trade exception for Phoenix to dump Jermaine Jones off on us as part of the Rudy F. trade. (Yes all kind of confusing on the specifics at the moment)

Zach was by far the most talented player in this deal. As a fan of what takes place on a basketball court I am sad to see him go. A rotation of Oden, Zach, Aldrigde could have been formidable. Now we have McRoberts, Frye, and Pryzbilla taking Zachs place. This won't get us more wins. But obviously the Blazers have a bright future no matter what they got back for Zach. The actual draft picks were all A++, the Zach trade was so so.

When the Blazers were last in the playoffs, we we're in a series against Dallas that quickly found us down 3-0. Then we put a young Zach in the starting lineup and found ourselves in a 7th game with a shot at becoming the first team ever to come back from a 3-0 deficit. Back then Randolph was not a focal point of the offense, he was a role player that had an amazing ability to clean up the glass and get 18ppg off put backs and garbage buckets. He still has that ability.


I am very surprised the Bulls didn't make a run at our recently departed forward. If you pair Zach with one of the best defensive teams in the NBA, a team that only had a weakness of inside scoring, WOW! That would have been the absolute perfect situation. Instead the Bulls will have dropped behind the Nets in terms of front court scoring ability. Chicago missed out on a move that could have got them a championship. Zach Randolph is a risky acquisition, and it could have backfired. It would have been a high risk high reward transaction. But instead Zeke went all-in and will look like a Celtic GM or a genius.


NY will be HORRID at big man defense. Zach was one of the worst defenders I have ever seen. Watching him on defense looks like a SNL skit of how to defend. Now you Bulls fans will be able to watch an extra few games a year where Zach jumps out of the way so your guys can get free lay-ins. But make no mistake, the guy is an absolute beast on the offensive end with the ball. He has an unbelievable ability to score; the best touch at quick shots and put backs there is. Zach is a good rebounder, has solid range out to almost the 3pt line. Zach is very good at drawing fouls. If I had to put betting odds on it I'd say 70% that he becomes an all-star next year. A very well skilled offensive player. 


NY now has a team that is almost the perfect match-up (for them) to play the Bulls. A team that can't defend scoring big men, of which Chicago has none, but can pour on the points. NY is of course going to finish with less wins, but it will be interesting games to watch. If Portland's "cap room" returns the Blazers nothing, as I suspect it will, I will be sad for both of our franchises that we couldn't agree on some sort of a Zach Randolph trade.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

GB said:


> Isaiah is reportedly dangling Curry as bait for KG...


I think this is the correct read. Thomas is not done dealing. Either Curry or Randolph will be gone before the trading deadline. IT has a brand new extended contract for himself. Time to dump the fat boy before his stats fall and he becomes an embarrassment or has a heart attack.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

GB said:


> Isaiah is reportedly dangling Curry as bait for KG...



Well, that would certainly be an interesting twist...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Draco said:


> As a hardcore Blazer fan I have some strongly mixed feelings about the Zach trade.
> 
> There is some speculation that a back-end part of the deal is Malik Rose for Darius Miles, and this will be announced in ~10 days once Rose's exercised player option becomes official. Theses players salaries are fairly close except Miles has 1 extra year at $9mil. That doesn't really hurt the Knicks, and may be a bonus because there is a very slight chance Miles can come back from his micro-fracture surgery and contribute. If not the Knicks don't give a crap about that one year at $9 mil. But for us Blazers we will have some serious cap room in the summer of '09, that along with the "cleaning of the image" seems to be the positives of the Zach deal. Also the Rudy Fernandez pick (#23) appears to be contingent on the NY deal as well, because the ZBo deal gave the Blazers a trade exception for Phoenix to dump Jermaine Jones off on us as part of the Rudy F. trade. (Yes all kind of confusing on the specifics at the moment)
> 
> ...


Good post, thanks for the insight.

You are correct on one thing, Randolph's SKILLS might've fit the Bulls quite well, in terms of adding a new dimension to the team. But many Bulls fans didn't want Randolph for several other factors (myself included) because the costs outweigh the benefits very clearly:

1) Randolph's contract seriously hurts our ability to re-sign our current nucleus
2) He's not particularly tall. We already have Wallace & Tyrus Thomas as phenomenal defenders (and both deserve playing time), but both are 6'9. Randolph doesn't make us a bigger team, and since he won't play center, then he essentially hurts Tyrus Thomas' development.
3) Defense. Like you said, he's terrible defensively. And that's what this Bulls team focuses on more than anything. Skiles would go crazy trying to coach him.
4) And of course, the much publicized personal issues. If he acts up again, then we're stuck with a big untradeable contract who hurts our team chemistry. He doesn't provide enough in other areas to compensate this risk.

NY can have him, and it'll be VERY interesting to see how him and Curry play together.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> The former New York Knicks executive who is suing coach Isiah Thomas for sexual harassment alleged in court papers that Thomas urged a cheerleader to flirt with referees ...
> 
> ... In the papers, which were unsealed Friday, Browne Sanders alleges cheerleader Petra Pope told her Thomas encouraged Pope to flirt with officials before a game against the Nets in 2004, the Daily News reported.
> 
> "What she told me was that Isiah asked her to go into the referees' locker room and make them happy," Browne Sanders testified.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2921831


----------

